# Linux Partition sicher entfernen



## flou (20. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem Rechner eine SuSe Linux Installation, die ich nicht nutze. Diese möchte ich löschen. Nur wird beim hochfahren der Linux Bootmanager verwendet. Ich möchte mir nicht den MBR zerschiessen. Wie kann ich den alten Windows Bootmanager wieder darüber schreiben? Oder wie soll ich vorgehen?

Gruss

flou


----------



## ishino (21. August 2006)

http://www.winimage.com/bootpart.htm


----------



## nicki25 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hey ! 

Hatte vor Kurzem auch noch Linux, habe es aber deinstalliert. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob dabei Windows XP bzw. Vista etc. gesichert wird.

1. Lege die Linux-Setup-CD [die im Linux-Paket enthalten ist] ein.
2. Gebe im Eingabefeld fdisk ein [wenn du zur fdisk Hilfe benötigst, gebe m ein.] & drücke die [EINGABETASTE]
3. Nun gebe im Eingabefeld p ein & drücke die [EINGABETASTE].
4. Jetzt gibst du d im Eingabefeld ein & drückst die [EINGABETASTE].
Nun werden dir die Partitionen angezeigt.
5. Lösche alle Partitionen !
6.Nun gebe w in das EIngabefeld ein & drücke die  [EINGABETASTE] [Nicht auf die Fehlermeldungen achten!]
7. gebe q ein um den Computer neu zu starten.

Ich hoffe, ich habe dir damit geholfen. Ich kann dir nicht 100%tig versichern, dass Windows gesichert ist, aber ich würde sowieso meine Daten von Windows [Vista,XP,...] auf einem Stick sichern. (;

LG
Nicki


----------

